# How are you coping with the storms?



## Jean (May 11, 2002)

We are fortunate in being right in the middle of the storms. Some going north and some going south. It has been terrible cold here today with snow moving in tomorrow but just 3 or 4 ". No power outages or ice either. We are not as nimble as we used to be but still heat with wood and have a generator. How are you all doing? Please stay safe and warm.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

We no longer heat with wood and pay the price with propane gas! I am very thankful for my husband who rides shotgun with all the weather related things. He used the snowblower today to clear the sidewalks and driveway.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

In preparation of the coming storms I have 175 pounds of propane in 1 lb. fat boy bottles, my Mr. Heaters and grill and 200 gallons of potable water in spigot drain coolers by the two sinks and food grade drums in case the lines freeze for drinking , cooking and sink bathing and the ten 55 gallon water heat mass drums in the worm room that can be used to refill the auxiliary flush on the toilet if I use the 20 flushes the reserve tank provides.

Of course if the water lines freeze , the privy motto is "if it's brown, flush it down. If its yellow it can mellow" to keep the daily flushes at 5 or less.

Other than switching from electric to emergency propane and in worse case tap water to "G.I jacket can" water, I am good for winter power outages same as any other season.

Even with my contactor package truck down for maintenance I still got adequate generator use with indoor remote starter until the truck gets rebuilt.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Since I'm on my own well, I filled several 5 gallon buckets for bathroom use, jugs and pans for regular use. Stock tank WAS full, needs filled back up, just hoping it will make it till hoses are thawed--I know, I used to roll them up--but 400' got to be too much, so I just drain much as I can. Have a fire laid in fireplace, just in case, gas range top can be match lit. Silly, but experts say ppl cant light a gas oven with a match--despite 30 years of doing so. We have 12" of snow on the ground, wind chill of -15. being extra cautious doing outside chores. Not bad for a 76 year old!!


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

One cannot light the oven in the NEW gas stoves with a match - they all now have electronic ignition systems instead of a pilot light and due to the safety features, no gas is available until that electronic ignition sparks; no power, no spark, no gas. Older stoves, no problems using matches, but not on the newer ones.

Got about 10" of snow here laid down over about 1/2" packed sleet, so walking to the chicken coop VERY carefully! Keeping the woodburner going nicely. NOt even a flicker on the power so far and heat tape on the water pipes is a wonder!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Shrek said:


> In preparation of the coming storms I have 175 pounds of propane in 1 lb. fat boy bottles


I know nothing about propane. Do you actually have 175 bottles?!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

We have 0 degrees right now. Our furnace decided to start acting up just about 3 hours ago. But we have a wood heater which I'm sitting beside at the moment. (hubby says there's a sensor & a switch that needs replacing on furnace)
We were born & bred in south Mississippi. I've decided that I'm getting back down there as soon as possible. So... my ad in the real estate section here has been updated with the place back up for sale. Let me know if you are interested in it.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I can remember Missouri winters being a lot worse than this. Shoot, we even have 4-wheel drive these days. Just can't complain: got food, water, heat, a vehicle that runs, and electricity is still on. Don't even have to run to an out-house, got a dryer, no hanging out clothes till they freeze dry. Heavens sakes, things are great!!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I really have no idea whether this is 'normal' for MO winters or not. Seems as if everyone tells me that whatever kind of weather we are having isn't the normal weather that is usually here.
Anyway, as I said I'm southern born & bred & I'm headed back down there as soon as I can.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't panic Sunny. It doesn't stay cold long in MO. We moved here from Colorado 14 yrs ago. The first yr I was in shirt sleeves all winter fixing fence and whatever 4 yrs ago I was painting outside in 70 degree weather on Jan 1 st.

I'll ber planting by the end of February and we've had tomatoes till the end of October. Every year is different. Enjoy the cold weather it will make spring seen better.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I don't cope well with cold weather. I was never very good at it, but I'm getting worse with every year. Chilblains, Seasonal Affective Disorder, freezing cold hands & feet and joint aches have pushed me to the point of wanting to find warmer weather in the winter. Hubby has me shopping around for something to buy next year at this time. He's tired of listening to me whine!

This winter has been brutally cold in Central NY!


----------

